#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: علت صفحه آبی و اخطار مموری

## samaram

سلام من می خواستم  ویندوز لب تاب لنوا 5070 ویندوز 32 بیتی به 64 بیتی  تغیر بدم پس ویندوز را عوض کردم مرحله اول تا اونجا که 100 نصب شد هم اومد  اما با ریست کردن ویندوز  صفحه ای اومد

images122.jpeg
 که ویندوز از مموری شکایت کرده بود و  گزینه اینتر اسکپ و تب بود که من تب زدم و بعدش این صفحه اومد کمک کنیدimages.jpeg

----------

*gilanwhiteha*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samaram

Advanced-2.jpg1.jpgسلام شبتون بخیر این عکسهای با کیفیت هستند که گفتین بزارین من هم از دی ویدی استفاده نموده ام

----------

*gilanwhiteha*,*puyasystem*,*vhw*

----------


## غفور

این صفحه مربوط میشه به نصب ناقص ویندوز و در نهایت رمتون 
کانفیگ سیستمتون چیه؟بنویسید

----------

*samaram*

----------


## jaxtor

> Advanced-2.jpg1.jpgسلام شبتون بخیر این عکسهای با کیفیت هستند که گفتین بزارین من هم از دی ویدی استفاده نموده ام






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*alireza85*,*ali_sha*,*ardalan1*,*azzaa*,*behroozxl*,*CINAPA*,*gilanwhiteha*,*habib_azadi*,*mayssam2005*,*mmbr_mail*,*MSL*,*mzm*,*MZservice*,*naser1111*,*puyasystem*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*saeed40*,*samaram*,*sibnet*,*جاویدان*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*

----------

